# Farmington 09/27



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Walked around the dikes today. I wasn't able to see the amount of birds on youth day but I thought the amount of birds today was fairly impressive. I saw a TON of gadwalls, quite a few pintails, and then a bunch of other random species (wigeon, shovelor, teal) but not as much quantity as the gadwalls and shovelers. Saw several geese as well. 

4 more days!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a bunch of Ruddy ducks there too which I thought was unusual this early.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> There are a bunch of Ruddy ducks there too which I thought was unusual this early.


I think we have a population that's here early and then leaves because every opener I seem to always see some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw some colored up drakes yesterday. I thought that was strange.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I saw some colored up drakes yesterday. I thought that was strange.


I'd probably get a colored up ruddy drake mounted if I shot one. I didn't realize some still had their colors this late into the year.

Out of curiosity, when do you typically see the most show up? Two years ago, I shot at a ton of them for a few weeks in late October (can't hit them to save my life, though). Last year I didn't find many.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I'd probably get a colored up ruddy drake mounted if I shot one. I didn't realize some still had their colors this late into the year.
> 
> Out of curiosity, when do you typically see the most show up? Two years ago, I shot at a ton of them for a few weeks in late October (can't hit them to save my life, though). Last year I didn't find many.


I see the majority of them in December/January. I don't shoot them, they are my 2nd least favorite duck after a Spoonie.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I went out today and gave the boat a run down Turpin and saw a few thousand birds easily mostly gadwalls and teal few pinnies and mallards mixed in checked one spot I like to go to in the evenings and jumped inwould guess 2-300 teal one of the coolest things I have seen out there


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeah. Anybody seeing any coots?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. Anybody seeing any coots?


Asking the important questions here


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

moabxjeeper said:


> Asking the important questions here


And I'm actually being serious too! And still, nobody will answer! Just goes to show that once you start deciding that an unpopular target is actually desirable...everybody shuts up on where to find them!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> And I'm actually being serious too! And still, nobody will answer! Just goes to show that once you start deciding that an unpopular target is actually desirable...everybody shuts up on where to find them!


I saw a bunch at Salt Creek on Saturday. I haven't looked anywhere else, but I imagine they're probably everywhere, as usual.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Excellent. We're probably hitting Salt Creek or PSG. The coots will rue the day they ever tried to kill a duck before some sweet, innocent hunter had the chance to blast it out of the sky.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> And I'm actually being serious too! And still, nobody will answer! Just goes to show that once you start deciding that an unpopular target is actually desirable...everybody shuts up on where to find them!


 Is it legal to shot a coot sitting on the water? I ask because a friend of mine just had his son finish hunter ed, and he said the fellow teaching said it was illegal to shot any migratory bird that was not flying. Anybody heard this before?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Is it legal to shot a coot sitting on the water? I ask because a friend of mine just had his son finish hunter ed, and he said the fellow teaching said it was illegal to shot any migratory bird that was not flying. Anybody heard this before?


I don't think that is true. I've shot plenty of coots on the water back decades ago. There is nothing in the handbook regarding that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ya I went through the handbook etc, I just thought this was strange. I guess the teacher was a DWR employee. Just second hand info I was told.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

By the way, on youth day we saw maybe 3 coots during the morning flying and none within a hunert yards. I think there may have been some in the open water but never really went where you could tell any numbers. FYI that was at FB


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Remember the bag limit on coots is a paltry 25 per hunter per day


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Remember the bag limit on coots is a paltry 25 per hunter per day


Yeah, I'm hoping johnnycake has some pretty impressive pictures to share when it's all over.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The numbers in the group have dropped (figures) but with 6 guns...we still hope to hit our coot limits plus the odd duck or suicidal goose. May the bodies pile up to the heavens, as the steel rains down without mercy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Water Swatters! It's legal and like Phil Robertson say's " some people call it unethical, I call it killing a duck"


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> Water Swaters! It's legal and like Phil Robertson say's " some people call it unethical, I call it killing a duck"


I look at t this way, you've fooled the duck way more if he lands in the decoys than if he just flies over!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm sure you all have your duck stamp and HIP # I just bought mine today, although I will be working sat. Maybe you guys can do a play by play on the war that is going to happen. I will wait till middle of the week ( thats when old guys that can not walk in the mud go out). :V|:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Let's have someone just set up a live feed of it that we can all watch on youtube or facebook then we can all experience opening day


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bekins24 said:


> Let's have someone just set up a live feed of it that we can all watch on youtube or facebook then we can all experience opening day


 I bet you could sell tickets for that.:grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> although I will be working sat. :V|:


Working Saturday? Did you forget that you're retired?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Water Swatters! It's legal and like Phil Robertson say's " some people call it unethical, I call it killing a duck"


Well I can honestly say it's been a few years since I shot a non crippled duck on the water. Used to do it quite a bit when I was a teen. My goal was to call them in and land them then let 2 or 3 get close enough to get them in a single shot and get two more as they jumped up. Didn't happen often but I would say one out of 3 hunts I got some to land and got a shot on the water.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just finished talking with our resident DWR gal, and according to the waterfowl management chief it is legal, although some say unethical. Heck I cant hit them flying or sitting. Anyways thank you Amy for putting this Myth to bed.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Working Saturday? Did you forget that you're retired?


 I keep telling my wife that, but if they call she gets my knives out-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Just finished talking with our resident DWR gal, and according to the waterfowl management chief it is legal, although some say unethical. Heck I cant hit them flying or sitting. Anyways thank you Amy for putting this Myth to bed.


FYI my grandpa who hunted during the market hunting days always taught me when shooting a cripple put the bead where the duck's body and the water meet closest to you...sure enough if you do that the duck will be centered in the middle of the shot pattern. Rarely ever had to shoot a cripple twice.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I can see it now...that raft of 150 coots bunching up tighter than your highscho---erhem, forgot family friendly. Anyway, they bunched up tight. The guns fire once and the survivors huddle closer together. One more shot and the limit is complete. Eventually, we might have to try for who can do a limit of coots with the fewest shots. This could get hilarious.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I can see it now...that raft of 150 coots bunching up tighter than your highscho---erhem, forgot family friendly. Anyway, they bunched up tight. The guns fire once and the survivors huddle closer together. One more shot and the limit is complete. Eventually, we might have to try for who can do a limit of coots with the fewest shots. This could get hilarious.


When I was about 10 or 11 I remember we pulled up to a slough just off of Lac Au Seine in Spring Bayou....you couldn't even see water it was so solid with poule d'eau (aka coots). Dad had a Remington model 1100 2 3/4 only with a fixed full choke. He took one shot with 7 1/2 lead (lead was all they had and legal) and we picked up 13 dead poule d'eau. I don't remember how many cripples there was but me and my older brother shot the cripples after dad shot his one shot. To this day I cannot understand how one shot with a full choke killed 13 poule d'eau.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I mentioned before my buddy and I did 13 with two shots years ago. We didn't dare shoot again because they weren't even bunched up so much when we first shot but afterwards there was no way we'd have stayed under the limit!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> And I'm actually being serious too! And still, nobody will answer! Just goes to show that once you start deciding that an unpopular target is actually desirable...everybody shuts up on where to find them!


Poul d'leau -- spelled many different ways but pronounced "pool doo" (water chicken).

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...eports&event=view&action=full_report&id=25680


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh! one thing I forgot to mention it looked like most of the rest area signs on unit 1 were under water. Be careful where you travel in a boat because you will get a ticket, or at least an a$$ chewing. Ask me how I know.....;-)


----------

